# Redeye



## gilgamesh24 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey, I had some redeye the other day and forgot to ask how to make it. Could someone please tell me how to make it? I'm sure someone knows the magic formula.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

You will have to be a little more specific, red eye pretty much refers to anything with coffe in it, red eye gravy, red eye BBQ rub, red eye BBQ sauce, ect.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Red eye is also a drink.....

Tomato juice and beer or other variations. I can't remember the one in the movie cocktail that they drank.


----------



## gilgamesh24 (Apr 23, 2009)

All I know is its a drink that contains everclear and some cherry flavoring.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Look up burnt candy on this site. I think that is the same thing but they used cherry soda instead of strawberry.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... =apple+pie

!/2 way down the thread is the recipe I think you are looking for. Like I mentioned above they used cherry instead of strawberry.


----------



## gilgamesh24 (Apr 23, 2009)

Never heard of the apple pie one, might have to try it but the one with the shasta sounds about right, thanks!


----------

